# Falling Old Growth Redwood



## Greystoke (Dec 15, 2011)

Need some positive reinforcement from people other than tree huggers. I know some of you on here probably won't like it, but oh well, I will get some positive feed back too:msp_tongue:

[video=youtube;HdgMcbNwZ3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdgMcbNwZ3o[/video]
[video=youtube;jDhLp1BtiGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDhLp1BtiGw[/video]
[video=youtube;55fAQwmvy60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55fAQwmvy60[/video]


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice videos Cody. I think I've watched them all a few times.


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys...just trying to get some positive hits on there. Damn tree huggin hippies are everywhere!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 15, 2011)

No problem Cody. Might get more if you told the guys in the F&L section.


----------



## shelbythedog (Dec 15, 2011)

I couldn't even carry those sawyer's jock strap. Very talented fallers.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 15, 2011)

Dammit, looks like we missed a few. Good stuff, Cody. Keep at it. Tree huggers should show the courage of their convictions and wipe their butt with a Brillo Pad.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 15, 2011)

ARRRRR!!!!!!! Cody!!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> I couldn't even carry those sawyer's jock strap. Very talented fallers.



That short kid is Tarzantree.


The third video reminds me of all the crap trees I cut.


----------



## Zale (Dec 16, 2011)

I know its not PC but I would like to do that once.


----------



## Greener (Dec 17, 2011)

THAT was awesome. Great footage. Everyone in the tree business has a bit of "big timber faller" in them. Just not all of us admit it. I do. Is that an 880? Where was that filmed? Thanks for the share.


----------



## deevo (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome videos! Don't think I could ever see myself crawling into a facecut like that one guy did ever though! Great work!


----------



## bitzer (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice work Cody! You're one of the few.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 19, 2011)

Were they blocking the neighbor's view or something???


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Cody said they were "leftovers" from a previous operation. Relogging OG Redwood is/was a common practice. The oldtimers often bypassed the nasties or timber that could not be felled profitably.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 19, 2011)

I see. I wonder what kind of land they are on. Does somebody just own those privately or what? :msp_confused:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2011)

Or what?
Except for some State Forest Reserves and a dab that is administered by the USFS, Redwood logging is almost all on private land. The timber companies held vast amounts of land. Of the 6% of OG Redwood left, a substantial amount is in private hands.


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for answering for me Randy. Wish I could go back in time about 50 years or so and take my tools with me...


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2011)

1965 would have been the year, restoration after the Christmas Flood caused a great deal of activity. The daily harvest was in the neighborhood of 3,500 giants felled, bucked and dragged away. PL and LP were running their rail lines day and night, the roads were clogged with trucks, mills ran three shifts and blind man with one arm could get a job.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> 1965 would have been the year, restoration after the Christmas Flood caused a great deal of activity. The daily harvest was in the neighborhood of 3,500 giants felled, bucked and dragged away. PL and LP were running their rail lines day and night, the roads were clogged with trucks, mills ran three shifts and blind man with one arm could get a job.



Yup...a lot of guys got their start when that was going on. Including a skinny 18 year old kid who up until then had been a second faller, bucker, all around flunky and human pack-mule. 

There was so much work in the woods then that if you stood on the main street in Rio Dell with your saw, your tools, your nose-bag, and your boots you'd get hired by somebody before you could finish your morning coffee. But, then as now, if you didn't know your business you'd be back on the street pretty quick.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Thanks for answering for me Randy. Wish I could go back in time about 50 years or so and take my tools with me...



LOL...that's what I'd want to do, too. Today's saws, jacks, and better logging machinery in general sure would have made those days easier. I know this will make RandyMac grind his teeth but if I had a choice between packing an old handlebar Mac all day or one of the new breed of saws I know which one I'd choose.

I'd still like to have a 125, though...just to start it up and cut a little for fun and to hear that sound again.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 7, 2012)

Geez the maggots are coming out in droves now! Even got a death threat...not sure how to respond to that one? Go read some of the comments by these maggots.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 7, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Geez the maggots are coming out in droves now! Even got a death threat...not sure how to respond to that one? Go read some of the comments by these maggots.



invite them to the back lot at the local dive, none will show, they are only brave behind a keyboard.

frustrate them by disabling the comments.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep, what RandyMac said.



Treehuggers suck. 

They find/think anything done to the earth is wrong. Cutting trees... wrong. Drilling for oil... wrong. They want everyone to drive electric cars and other bull#### like that. 


As for old growth timber, it's gonna fall down eventually. Either by man or nature. It's inevitable.

Oh, and who likes their toilet paper? You wouldn't have that if trees weren't dropped nearly every day...


They just don't get it...


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 7, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Geez the maggots are coming out in droves now! Even got a death threat...not sure how to respond to that one? Go read some of the comments by these maggots.



Report that nutter for open death threats Cody! What a fricken loon!!


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 7, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Report that nutter for open death threats Cody! What a fricken loon!!



Workin on it. Just not sure where to do it? Wish I could pound the P.O.S. What a little chicken#### maggot!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow some of those comments are way out there. I would just disable them to keep them from adding any more.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 7, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Workin on it. Just not sure where to do it? Wish I could pound the P.O.S. What a little chicken#### maggot!



Find someone that can do IP traces... bet you could find that little chicken#### maggot...


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 7, 2012)

CA PC422, they can go to prison and learn what true violence is.


Criminal threats is the crime of putting someone in fear.

California Penal Code 422 PC defines the crime of "criminal threats" (formerly known as terrorist threats).

A "criminal threat" is when you threaten to kill or physically harm someone and


that person is thereby placed in a state of reasonably sustained fear for his/her safety or for the safety of his/her immediate family,


the threat is specific and unequivocal and


you communicate the threat verbally, in writing, or via an electronically transmitted device.1

Criminal threats can be charged whether or not you have the ability to carry out the threat...and even if you don't actually intend to execute the threat.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 7, 2012)

I am not going to be intimidated. It is kind of fun bantering with some of those morons, especially now that I am getting paid for my video...look how many views it has...keep the hippies comin! Still makes me wonder if I oughta start packin my 44 and lookin over my shoulder. Really pisses me off how tough some of these ####ers talk behind a computer. Checked that maggots channel and of course there is nothing that he puts up...typical little chicken#### ####er! Oh well, I finally found a place to report it on youtube, hopefully they will do something about it.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 7, 2012)

Contact your local DA.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 7, 2012)

I really think it is just some moron talkin ####, but we will see...


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

A moderator should be able to get the ip address to the right authorities.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 7, 2012)

Hopefully, or they will just blow it off. I am sure this #### happens all the time in the cyber world, just hard to separate the bull#### from the legit.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Vids. Make you think on how they got those monsters down without the hydraulic jacks back in the day. Wonder if they sharpen their own saws? Hey and no one yelled TIMBER! what's this world coming to. On the tree huggers I would love to know how many trees they planted in their lives. Some probably did and some do alot of bablying.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 31, 2012)

Definitely ground my own chains pard. Owned a Silvey Pro Sharp for most of my Career. Sorry for not yelling timber...we realized this so we yelled it twice on the next tree we fell


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 31, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Thanks guys...just trying to get some positive hits on there. Damn tree huggin hippies are everywhere!



Well, with like 95% of old growth wiped clean, I guess the guys who pick the bones clean from the remaining 5% of table scraps might want some recognition every once in a while.

Nothing wrong with logging, provided forests are managed. It's mostly the past generations who gave loggers a bad name, because forest management was virtually non-existent. What we leave in our wake over a lifetime is what's most important.

So the question is, what does a tree cutter and his company leave behind over a 50 year period when everything is considered. When harvesting, planting, habitats, recreation and environment are all lumped together in one big wad, is that wad better or worse after 50 or 100 years?

Here's food for thought ...

Redwood National Park would have no old growth if it were not for "tree huggers". And at the rate it was being logged, the loggers probably would not have had jobs anyway had they kept cutting for a couple of years more. So within just a few years, the loggers ended up with little more than they would have had. But the public ended up with part of a world heritage site that brings tourism to California and the United States.

I think the most interesting concept is not whether Redwood National Park area should have been cut, but at what rate it should have been harvested. That's the *golden question* that I have not heard but maybe 1 in 100 loggers try to answer. *If there are 100,000 acres of old growth, how much is the right amount to cut each year, to maintain the job force over like 200 years*, and keep the biomass close to the same? That kind of question and answer session is much better than mere argument.

The other question is ... what do you need positive hits for? If you like your video, sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 1, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Definitely ground my own chains pard. Owned a Silvey Pro Sharp for most of my Career. Sorry for not yelling timber...we realized this so we yelled it twice on the next tree we fell



Was joking about the chains! Cheers..


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 1, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Well, with like 95% of old growth wiped clean, I guess the guys who pick the bones clean from the remaining 5% of table scraps might want some recognition every once in a while.
> 
> Nothing wrong with logging, provided forests are managed. It's mostly the past generations who gave loggers a bad name, because forest management was virtually non-existent. What we leave in our wake over a lifetime is what's most important.
> 
> ...



Why is it that people just don't get it. I never said I wanted to cut all the Old Growth Redwoods. I enjoy walking through the groves as much as anybody, and do appreciate the fact that some areas were set aside. These are the kind of Tree Huggers I am talking about, and that I had the misfortune of dealing with when I lived there, and that continue to put ignorant comments on my video: 

[video=youtube;ElJFYwRtrH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElJFYwRtrH4[/video]

If you want to call yourself a tree hugger like them, go ahead. Do you think John D. Rockefeller, whose large donations helped purchase the parks, would like to be linked to morons like this?

Once again, the tree in my video, was missing it's top, which is one reason why it was left, and it was on PRIVATE PROPERTY. It was harvested under law abiding thp's. It is a Socialist idea that people should not be able to do what they want on their property. I agree that past logging practices were out of hand, but also, WE ALL have capitalized on them! San Francisco along with every other major city on the tree hugging hippy coast...do you think it would be there if Old growth Redwood had not been cut to make room for the town, and provide lumber to build it?

Anybody who is against past old growth logging, who lives in any town (especially West Coast towns where old growth is so revered), where old growth was cut to make room for them to live, needs a history lesson, and a lesson in humility. Time to stop being hypocrites. The timber industry in our country is a joke, and needs to be a viable tool for taking care of our forests, and providing DOMESTIC lumber.

Your statement about logging 100,000 acres and at what rate? That is a good one to ponder. And having lived in Humboldt County for a while and getting to know folks that grew up there was the question that was answered by many there. I seemed that the Murphy family was practicing this, and it is unfortunate that a maggot Texas Millionaire took over and milked it for all it was worth. That was dispicable, and it sucks that loggers have to be likened to people like that...oh well. I am proud of cutting that tree down and I gave it respect by saving every bd. ft. that I could.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 1, 2012)

Beavis and Butthead vs. Emotional Dead Tree Hippies - YouTube

ya umm ummm umm


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 1, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Why is it that people just don't get it. I never said I wanted to cut all the Old Growth Redwoods. I enjoy walking through the groves as much as anybody, and do appreciate the fact that some areas were set aside. These are the kind of Tree Huggers I am talking about, and that I had the misfortune of dealing with when I lived there, and that continue to put ignorant comments on my video:



There are other replies in this thread. So a good chunk of what I wrote is associated with those other conversations.

Part of it has to do with the blanket label "tree hugger" commonly used, rather than dividing the group into smaller factions, because the term tree hugger is a pretty loose term.

This for example ...



Gologit said:


> Dammit, looks like we missed a few. Good stuff, Cody. Keep at it. Tree huggers should show the courage of their convictions and wipe their butt with a Brillo Pad.




Which tree huggers, and to what beneficial end?

Considering that some people committed to tree preservation have been willing to endure substantial discomfort, what they wipe their butt with gets lost in the issue.

The fact that the courage of some should be questioned, almost becomes like a political ad. It's almost a point to avoid and move on.

:msp_smile:


----------



## Zale (Feb 1, 2012)

Like your home? Thank a logger.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 1, 2012)

Zale said:


> Like your home? Thank a logger.




China thanks you......... 


Lumber Exports From North America To China Are About To Hit A Record $2.6 Billion This Year - Business Insider


----------



## Zale (Feb 2, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> China thanks you.........
> 
> 
> Lumber Exports From North America To China Are About To Hit A Record $2.6 Billion This Year - Business Insider



Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 2, 2012)

depends on how you look at it......

China is buying our debt and our forests and trading us plastic made junk that breaks in less than a year or gets our kids sick........ but the logging companies are making money on it...... so I guess that makes it all ok

We could reduce the amount of logging we are doing by 30-40% (according to that article) and the only thing we would need to stop is exporting wood to China..... just sayin


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 2, 2012)

And it hasn't always been this way..... way back in 2005 it was a little different

"The value of lumber shipments from Canada has increased from just 55 million dollars in 2005 to an estimated 1.2 billion dollars this year."

Read more: Lumber Exports From North America To China Are About To Hit A Record $2.6 Billion This Year - Business Insider

Those are Canada's numbers but the US's are very similar


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 2, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> depends on how you look at it......
> 
> China is buying our debt and our forests and trading us plastic made junk that breaks in less than a year or gets our kids sick........ but the logging companies are making money on it...... so I guess that makes it all ok
> 
> We could reduce the amount of logging we are doing by 30-40% (according to that article) and the only thing we would need to stop is exporting wood to China..... just sayin



I say buy all you want china but keep your junk out of here. Imports from china are a much bigger problem then we think and nobody is to blame but ourselves.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 2, 2012)

Goes with the Bumper sticker I saw Out of a job yet Keep buying Foreign. Well if everything we bought wasn't foreign we would have nothing cuz things would cost sooo much, we wouldn't be able to afford them. Who gets a divorce lawyer paid for??????? Who ???? GM Workers thats who..... that's why their out of a job. Not much of a job when they were sleeping half (or more) the time...


----------

